# Empire Gudgeon



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Finally starting to colour up.

http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcusCaporicci?feature=mhee


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

beautiful fish, I was going to pick up some Emporer gudgeon myself but 56$ a pair was a little too much for me. Where did you get yours?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Nomo said:


> beautiful fish, I was going to pick up some Emporer gudgeon myself but 56$ a pair was a little too much for me. Where did you get yours?


I bought the variety that you see and the red empire for about 7-8 dollars each from aqua inspiration http://www.aquainspiration.com/. Well worth the trip as I frequent the shop and I come from London. I took the last reds they had instock but they still had a number of the ones you see in my video. They are awesome very happy with the purchase.


----------

